# Found an old Model 10-7 S&W for sale, need advice.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am not a big gun collector but I have a few collectables, my first pistol was a San Antonio Police Department Model 10 S&W that I bought for $125 when I was 13. I have always been found of model 10’s for some damn reason every since.

Well today I stopped at a pawn shop and saw a S&W model 10-7 in fair condition (finish is worn and a few nicks in the barrel), it has stag grips on it and the price tag was $369.99. I talked with the guy and he told me $310.00 + tax, so I told him I would think about it and come by tomorrow. 

I am a little out of the loop of what the normal pricing would be at for something like this, I know an old police issue is not worth much but this one is not an old issue pistol (as far as I know). What do you guys think? Hollis? I liked the pistol and would like to add it to my little collection of S&W revolvers, but I am not sure if it’s worth the money to be honest. I have bought many model 10’s for under $200 in the past and I use to trade them all the time for ammo and equipment, but it has been a few years and the market has defiantly changed.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 8, 2010)

From what I know, its kinda steep for a fair condition S&W.  However, with the stag grips may push it up the price that they are asking.  For the revolver itself it would be kinda high.

Check the action and make sure that its smooth.  If it feels heavy and gritty  it could be it needs a good cleaning up on the inside.  Could be a good tool to use to get the price down.  Also check the cylinder at lockup.  IE: hammer cocked to see if it has any slop.  Check it to see if it moves both forwards and backwards as well as rotates.  That shows if its out of time and sloppy.  Bad thing for a revolver.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 9, 2010)

With prices today, that does not sound all that bad.   Check with gunbrokers.com, they might have some prices that you can compare it too.   I sold a Mod 10 stubby for $350 not long ago.  Check the timing and overall condition.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 9, 2010)

Get the blue book and find out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2010)

Timing and Lock up is GTG, It looks more like it sat loaded in a glove box or night stand for most of it life. There is about 4 nicks in the barrel next to front sight and the blueing looks more like an old colt 1911 bluing job. Kind of metal/blue/black finish. No rust, bore is perfect, action is smooth as butter and the grips are perfect.

I have no fucking clue as to what blue book to look at, hell I have never heard of one for firearms?


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 9, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> Timing and Lock up is GTG, It looks more like it sat loaded in a glove box or night stand for most of it life. There is about 4 nicks in the barrel next to front sight and the blueing looks more like an old colt 1911 bluing job. Kind of metal/blue/black finish. No rust, bore is perfect, action is smooth as butter and the grips are perfect.
> 
> I have no fucking clue as to what blue book to look at, hell I have never heard of one for firearms?


 

The blue books is a indicator, but difficult to use.    I tend to look at Gunbrokers, also it take a little getting use to.    There are buy it now prices, bids  and if any bids are made.  

BTW, sounds like a nice pistol.  I still have a Mod 10 target.   Even if you paid a little bit more than it is worth, in a few years the price will catch up.


----------

